# New IKEA site is just amazing...



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

This is one of the most impressive creative effects done with Flash that I have ever run across. Well... maybe it's not new... But I had not seen it until today.

http://www.ikea.com/ms/sv_SE/kampanj/fy06_dromkok/dromkok.html


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Woah! That's crazy!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

That is cool. I sat and looked at the picture for five minutes waiting for something to happen. Then I noticed the arrow.


----------

